# My first fishy purchases in almost a year!



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

I was too tempted by the Neon Tetra offer at Island Pets...so for the first time in nearly a year I bought some fishies! I bought 8 neons to fill out my very sparse Biocube. 

Didn't get home till late last night so didn't get a chance to see how they'd settled in. Today I had a look and my one previous lone neon seemed quite happy to be shoaling with his own kind once again.  Sadly, I could only count 7 of the neons. However, with their usual survival rate in mind, I had already gone back to Island Pets to pick up a few more while they were still on sale today (who can pass up 4 for $1.99!). I am just keeping my fingers crossed that most will be ok. They are very small, just like my first batch of neons when I got them..  This time around, there isn't an un-covered AC20 filter intake to eat them up!


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

congrats on your purchase!!! woot for you


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks Kim! It doesn't seem like much but they are all baby steps towards getting back into the hobby


----------



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

good luck with your neons. sadly all 4 of the ones i got from IPU burnaby have died, along with two of the corries i bought... i seem to have bad luck with fish from that store


----------



## lar (Apr 21, 2010)

I am having problem keeping neons too.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

user_error said:


> good luck with your neons. sadly all 4 of the ones i got from IPU burnaby have died, along with two of my corries... i seem to have bad luck with fish from that store


There's something I don't like to hear. Can I ask what your water parameters are and are you adjusting your hardness? Losing new additions almost always leads us back to the water.


----------



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

Rastapus said:


> There's something I don't like to hear. Can I ask what your water parameters are and are you adjusting your hardness? Losing new additions almost always leads us back to the water.


hmm i wasn't really trying to point the finger @ IPU, you've done a lot to educate people about the local water issues like hardness. and i don't want trying to hijack teija's thread so maybe i'll pm you that info privately... but just so you know my experiences one of the neons i bought had already expired in the bag before i even got it home. normally i'd inspect the fish i am getting a little more closely but it was pretty hard with all of those baby neons


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Understood, agreed.


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

I find neons to not be very hardy, I would bump up the temp in the tank for them a few degree's !


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

I lost two neons - one from each batch. The first one probably died within hours, the second one was nearly dead by the time I got the bag floating, never made it into the tank.  But with such small neons I wasn't particularly surprised. I just hope the rest are ok over the longer term!


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

D'oh... found 2 more neons dead yesterday before Thanksgiving dinner.  That's one batch done for... Good thing they were only 4 for $1.99.


----------

